# Racing Crew Performance Chip?



## JimmySmith (Jul 13, 2009)

So i was browsing the web today looking around for some parts for the goat and i saw this. It looks interesting i was wondering if anyone has purchased this yet its very inexpensive around 25$ for a chip that soposably gives you 35HP and 8MPG it looks like a scam but does anyone else have any experience with this product?


----------



## JimmySmith (Jul 13, 2009)

PERFORMANCE CHIP PONTIAC GTO 04-06 35+ HP 8 MPG:eBay Motors (item 320372126430 end time Aug-13-09 19:04:28 PDT)


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Jimmy,

Quote from Add:

"The chip is built to regulate the MASF (Mass Air Flow System) in your car. Maintaining air and fuel 
levels while increasing the spark creates higher combustion in the chambers."

Actually it is a 50 cent resistor installed at the IAT (Intake Air Temp Sensor) telling the ECM that it 
is about 55 degrees ambient. This adds timing and fuel. If it is really hot, then DETONATION, and the 
knock sensors go crazy pulling timing and fuel.
NOT GOOD!!

Larry


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

JimmySmith said:


> So i was browsing the web today looking around for some parts for the goat and i saw this. It looks interesting i was wondering if anyone has purchased this yet its very inexpensive around 25$ for a chip that soposably gives you 35HP and 8MPG it looks like a scam but does anyone else have any experience with this product?



You always find garbage like this on EBAY.

SUPER CHIP. GAIN 35+ HP for only $10.95

It is a piece of garbage. It tricks your motor in to thinking that the conditions are perfect and you can run max timing.

Stay away from it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

But... when the motor goes boom, then you have a good reason to forge it...


----------

